# How about a Friday Thread



## DaveHawk (Mar 24, 2017)

* Up against another FRIDAY ! *
Each Friday I buy lunch for the guys. I'm thinking of taking them to Red, Hot & Blue a good BBQ restraint in the area. 
Tomorrow off to Annapolis for a Friends retirement party and B&B with the wife for the weekend.

Cool little story of the week. Hector who does all the stripping in the shop , his wife is pregnant. A customer stopped in with a decent chair 1920's Swan arm , cain seat and back rocking chair she asked me if I'd like it, non of her family wanted it . It didn't need refinishing just reglueing and new Cain on the seat. I told hector he needed to start learning the re-glue process and the rocker was his project and Tony will help you with the caining part. He finished it up on Wed. and in the afternoon I sat it and said this a fine job Hector. I think your wife will really like this chair. Everyone in the shop was in on the surprise. So when Hector said ; No that not for me everyone said yep you just fixed your own chair & LOL

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2017)

I have always believed that you should do things as if you where doing it for yourself. This just goes to show you that you might be! Awesome gesture on your part.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 24, 2017)

kudos to you Dave. and after seeing that video on your work, I'm certain it was a job well done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 24, 2017)

DaveHawk said:


> * Up against another FRIDAY ! *
> 
> Cool little story of the week. Hector who does all the stripping in the shop , his wife is pregnant.



Explain to Hector that all that stripping he does is probly what got his wife pregnant!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CWS (Mar 24, 2017)

The Joys of life comes from giving. Awesome Dave!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

